# The Days of Yore



## Xanados (Feb 19, 2012)

A treat for you, my lords and lady's. 

I present to you writing samples from about four years ago. These were written when I was 14, when I wasn't planning on being a writer. I was a 3D artist at the time. 

They are incoherently bad. Enjoy.

So that this thread isn't just a link to my blog, I'd like to see your old work! 

Void Realm: The Days of Yore


----------



## San Cidolfus (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow.  My eyes actually hurt after reading a few lines.  Maybe that was the font.  We'll say it's the font.

I'd like to share some of my own wince-inducing early work, but I'm afraid it's all been remorselessly consumed by the worms of time.  I think.  I might have some short stories I wrote in middle school tucked in a box somewhere, but that stuff is gratefully forgotten, and it's hard copy anyway.

You know I used to do manuscripts on a typewriter when I was a kid?  Talk about days of yore.  I don't think the teens and twenty-somethings would even know how to approach a typewriter.  _Do we go at it from the front?  Can it sense us?  How do you cut and paste?  The clacking--it's inside my head!_  And other such madness...crap in a polo hat, I feel old.


----------



## Xanados (Feb 19, 2012)

San Cidolfus said:


> Wow.  My eyes actually hurt after reading a few lines.  Maybe that was the font.  We'll say it's the font.


I'm not sure why I feel offended by your saying that. No, I realize it's abysmal work. 

Any other brave contributors?


----------



## Graham Irwin (Feb 19, 2012)

Brilliant! 

_He looked away in awkwardness_ 
is my fave  

Whenever I read work that someone self-criticizes as 'terrible', I always think, "Gee, it's not that bad... Maybe what I think is my good work is really just terrible!"


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 19, 2012)

When I see stuff like this, I look for potential.  It's there.  In that way, it's good.

I'll try to modify this post with some of my really bad stuff later.


----------

